# Supermicro X10SDV motherboard temperatures



## vdwemil (Sep 15, 2021)

Hello,
I am struggling to find a way to get motherboard zone temperatures from a Supermicro X10SDV-2C-TP4F board (Aspeed 2400 BMC). There is no hw.acpi.thermal MIB. This seems to be the case on both FreeBSD 11.4 and 13.0.

Is the problem with a lacking driver or am I missing something?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 15, 2021)

Use `ipmitool sensor`:

```
root@hosaka:~ # ipmitool sensor
CPU1 Temp        | 0x0        | discrete   | 0x0000| na        | na        | na        | na        | na        | na
CPU2 Temp        | 0x0        | discrete   | 0x0000| na        | na        | na        | na        | na        | na
System Temp      | 47.000     | degrees C  | ok    | -9.000    | -7.000    | -5.000    | 75.000    | 77.000    | 79.000
CPU1 Vcore       | 1.040      | Volts      | ok    | 0.808     | 0.816     | 0.824     | 1.352     | 1.360     | 1.368
CPU2 Vcore       | 1.128      | Volts      | ok    | 0.808     | 0.816     | 0.824     | 1.352     | 1.360     | 1.368
CPU1 DIMM        | 1.584      | Volts      | ok    | 1.184     | 1.192     | 1.200     | 1.648     | 1.656     | 1.664
CPU2 DIMM        | 1.576      | Volts      | ok    | 1.184     | 1.192     | 1.200     | 1.648     | 1.656     | 1.664
+1.5V            | 1.504      | Volts      | ok    | 1.320     | 1.328     | 1.336     | 1.656     | 1.664     | 1.672
+3.3V            | 3.264      | Volts      | ok    | 2.880     | 2.904     | 2.928     | 3.648     | 3.672     | 3.696
+3.3VSB          | 3.240      | Volts      | ok    | 2.880     | 2.904     | 2.928     | 3.648     | 3.672     | 3.696
+5V              | 5.024      | Volts      | ok    | 4.416     | 4.448     | 4.480     | 5.536     | 5.568     | 5.600
+12V             | 12.190     | Volts      | ok    | 10.600    | 10.653    | 10.706    | 13.250    | 13.303    | 13.356
VBAT             | 3.216      | Volts      | ok    | 2.880     | 2.904     | 2.928     | 3.648     | 3.672     | 3.696
Fan1             | na         | RPM        | na    | 405.000   | 540.000   | 675.000   | 34155.000 | 34290.000 | 34425.000
Fan2             | na         | RPM        | na    | 405.000   | 540.000   | 675.000   | 34155.000 | 34290.000 | 34425.000
Fan3             | na         | RPM        | na    | 405.000   | 540.000   | 675.000   | 34155.000 | 34290.000 | 34425.000
Fan4             | na         | RPM        | na    | 405.000   | 540.000   | 675.000   | 34155.000 | 34290.000 | 34425.000
Fan5             | na         | RPM        | na    | 405.000   | 540.000   | 675.000   | 34155.000 | 34290.000 | 34425.000
Fan6             | na         | RPM        | na    | 405.000   | 540.000   | 675.000   | 34155.000 | 34290.000 | 34425.000
Fan7             | 1215.000   | RPM        | ok    | 405.000   | 540.000   | 675.000   | 34155.000 | 34290.000 | 34425.000
Fan8             | 1080.000   | RPM        | ok    | 405.000   | 540.000   | 675.000   | 34155.000 | 34290.000 | 34425.000
P1-DIMM1A Temp   | 56.000     | degrees C  | ok    | -9.000    | -7.000    | -5.000    | 75.000    | 80.000    | 85.000
P1-DIMM1B Temp   | 52.000     | degrees C  | ok    | -9.000    | -7.000    | -5.000    | 75.000    | 80.000    | 85.000
P1-DIMM2A Temp   | 57.000     | degrees C  | ok    | -9.000    | -7.000    | -5.000    | 75.000    | 80.000    | 85.000
P1-DIMM2B Temp   | 61.000     | degrees C  | ok    | -9.000    | -7.000    | -5.000    | 75.000    | 80.000    | 85.000
P1-DIMM3A Temp   | 57.000     | degrees C  | ok    | -9.000    | -7.000    | -5.000    | 75.000    | 80.000    | 85.000
P1-DIMM3B Temp   | 63.000     | degrees C  | ok    | -9.000    | -7.000    | -5.000    | 75.000    | 80.000    | 85.000
P2-DIMM1A Temp   | 57.000     | degrees C  | ok    | -9.000    | -7.000    | -5.000    | 75.000    | 80.000    | 85.000
P2-DIMM1B Temp   | 53.000     | degrees C  | ok    | -9.000    | -7.000    | -5.000    | 75.000    | 80.000    | 85.000
P2-DIMM2A Temp   | 58.000     | degrees C  | ok    | -9.000    | -7.000    | -5.000    | 75.000    | 80.000    | 85.000
P2-DIMM2B Temp   | 62.000     | degrees C  | ok    | -9.000    | -7.000    | -5.000    | 75.000    | 80.000    | 85.000
P2-DIMM3A Temp   | 57.000     | degrees C  | ok    | -9.000    | -7.000    | -5.000    | 75.000    | 80.000    | 85.000
P2-DIMM3B Temp   | 64.000     | degrees C  | ok    | -9.000    | -7.000    | -5.000    | 75.000    | 80.000    | 85.000
Intrusion        | 0x0        | discrete   | 0x0100| na        | na        | na        | na        | na        | na
PS Status        | 0x0        | discrete   | 0x0100| na        | na        | na        | na        | na        | na
```


----------



## Geezer (Sep 15, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Use `ipmitool sensor`:


`ipmitool` with `gnuplot` works a treat:


----------



## Lamia (Sep 15, 2021)

The IPMIVIEW app (on Android) can also remotely get you all the info. See attached.


----------



## vdwemil (Sep 15, 2021)

Thank you all for taking the time to respond. I will look into ipmitool. So I guess theres no way to read it from a sysctl MIB.


----------



## Geezer (Sep 15, 2021)

You can even log in to the BMC directly in a browser.


----------

